

Digg Grabs Senior Yahoo’er To Lead Communications - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/16/digg-grabs-yahooer-to-lead-communications/

======
fusionman
This is all too depressing for Yahoo. How many more can they lose before Carl
Icahn kicks in Yang's door and throws him out?

